# Unit selection



## Nilakas1 (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm trying to find out HVAC unit for approximately 700 sq ft for office area. There will be about 5-6 desks in that area. Does mini split system work for that application. I'm also concern about outside air requirement. Is there any outside air requirements for such small office area. If split system doesn't work then what would be best type of unit for such application? Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.


----------



## markbrown (Mar 21, 2019)

If you go for the ductless AC unit, it will definitely work. their system is manufactured to work in all sizes and automatically detecting temperature and working accordingly. you can further check them their features before buying.


----------

